# Mossberg 100 atr problem.........



## remington742 (Aug 8, 2015)

I got a Mossberg 100 atr and when the internal mag is full one of the bullets slides back and forth making a rattling noise. What can i do to fix this problem????? Thank you..


----------



## rosewood (Aug 11, 2015)

Hmm, I have 3 of them and have never noticed that issue.  Will have to check mine out.  Not sure how a cartridge could slide back and forth, it should be under tension.  Are you sure it is the cartridge and not something else going on in there?

Rosewood


----------



## remington742 (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes i am 100% sure its the cartridge i can slide bolt back and watch it move. Its strange i know.


----------



## rosewood (Aug 12, 2015)

I tried all 3 of mine.  1 long action .270 and 2 short action .243 and 7mm-08.  I filled the mag up and shook with bolt open and closed.  No rattle at all.  Is yours a long action?  Maybe they put in a short action follower??


----------



## burkecountydeer (Aug 12, 2015)

I had one that was in 270 . Killed a pile of deer with that thing . Perfect deer gun .I spray painted it . Didn't care if it got scratched or rained on . Good luck on getting the rattling fixed


----------



## remington742 (Aug 14, 2015)

I guess i am going to order a new follower and spring to see if that will fix it if not ill take it to a gunsmith.


----------



## rosewood (Aug 15, 2015)

Does it cause any reliablity issues?  Or you just can't stand the rattle?  It may not hurt anything.  I would call Mossberg and question them on it and see if there is a easy fix before spending any money.  They might have a part to fix the issue.


----------



## Cart6483 (Aug 23, 2015)

I had good luck when contacting Mossberg about an ATR I have. Mine came with a scope that would not stay sighted in and Mossberg got me another one that worked perfect. Not the same issue but they have great customer service in my experience.


----------



## Warrenco (Aug 30, 2015)

I had one before. Brand new... Sold it after hunting with it for one season. Bolt was so sloppy and would rattle. Bolt would come open just walking through the woods


----------

